

Grafu, the new data tool - reachgyan
http://grafu.co

======
minimaxir
_grafu uses top-level dynamic HMAC SHA-512 /salt encryption to store your
personal data_

That's not how encryption works. SHA-512 is a hashing algorithm.

------
neilellis
You really need to state in the first line of text I read __what problem it
solves __. That is priority number one when visiting a site.

Good luck!

------
reachgyan
Thanks for the feedback - I am working on an improved splash page

------
fatness
Useful for storing links and data

------
fatness
Kinda like Dropbox + Evernote

